# Radio host Michael Savage calls for 'Nationalist' third party to challenge GOP



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

View full size
Radio talk show host Michael Savage poses in this Dec. 3, 2007 file photo in Tiburon, Calif. John Storey / AP Photo

Conservative radio host Michael Savage spoke out against Republicans and Democrats alike on Sunday for pulling a "charade" on the American people, and called for a third political party.
"We need a Nationalist party in the United States of America," Savage said on WABC's "Aaron Klein Investigative Radio," according to WND.
The third-most widely heard talk show host, behind only Rush Limbaugh and Sean Hannity in ratings, explained a new, third "Nationalist" party could focus on "borders, language and culture."
_"There is no Republican Party," Savage told talk show host Aaron Klein. "It's an appendage of the Democrat machine, as we've all just seen. It's two-card Monte, as we well know. It's a game being played against the American people. You've got the drunk Boehner on the one side, and the quasi-pseudo-crypto Marxist on the other, who is really just enjoying the ride in Hawaii right now, representing his factions."_

_http://www.syracuse.com/news/index....nalist_party_challenge_republicans_radio.html_​


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

And so it begins.....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Nationalist? Didn't they try that in Germany a while back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What's common sense? That and government are opposites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree the two party system is broken but could he pick a better name for this new 3rd Party?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

lofu said:


> I agree the two party system is broken but could he pick a better name for this new 3rd Party?


How about the "Worker's Party", wait um ah, on second thought....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think he's going for a revival of the NSDAP but there's something to be said for a motivational speaker.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Too bad we lost Savage in the greater Boston area, Laura Ingraham too


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

All that a third party would do is guarantee the Democrat stranglehold continues.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

thought Jesse Ventura was going to lead the way for a 3rd party, but that didn't work out too well


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> thought Jesse Ventura was going to lead the way for a 3rd party, but that didn't work out too well


He's trying to revamp his image


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

My guess is that with some of the weird shit Jesse comes up with is that he has a Lyle Alzado sized brain tumor running his mouth from all the roids he used to pop.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

niteowl1970 said:


> He's trying to revamp his image


great movie, but had no idea "Captian Freedom" was Jesse Ventura


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Couldn't we rename it the "Constitutionalist Party" ??


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Lets just call it "The Democratic Party" and pick up all those Warren voters who don't care what they are voting for as long as it has a (D) behind it.


----------

